# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > Kudo3D Titan 1 >  KS Project Update #2: $200K in 10 Hours / Castable Resin Update

## Eddie

*Project Update #2: $200K in 10 Hours / Castable Resin Update*Posted by Kudo3D ♥ Like

Hi Backers!
We would like to extend a hearty thank you to all of our backers and all of those who covered Titan 1 and its development. Thanks to your support and enthusiasm, we accomplished our funding goal of $50,000 in 2 minutes. Within 12 minutes, we reached $100,000, and over $200,000 in 10 hours!  
You've kept us energized with your feedback and support from 6 am to 2 am  :Smile:  
Based on popular demand, we are testing multiple castable resin providers now to provide an option to include the resin in the first shipment. Will keep you posted on our progress and show our printouts!
Thank you very much for joining our journey since the beginning. Please continue to spread the word about us. We are excited for the rest of the campaign!

----------

